
Unboxing AMD's Radeon VII, the First 7nm GPU Unleashed - jrepinc
https://hothardware.com/news/unboxing-amds-radeon-vii-the-first-7nm-gpu-revealed
======
pmdulaney
"Unleashed"? Really?

